# vitmins in water??



## Georg14 (Oct 21, 2012)

what is everyone comments in vitamins in the mices water???

thanks georgia ;-)


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Georgia.
In my opinion it is not neccessary to add vitamins to the water if you feed your mice a mouse balanced diet and add fresh fruits and vegetables daily.
In some cases of illnesses it can be important to feed some special vitamins for a better healing.In this case your vet can help an he will give you special vitamin products for your mouse.

Pia


----------



## Moor-Mice (Oct 10, 2012)

I have some from [email protected] buts its just sat in the cupboard suppost its there just incase.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

i only give extra vits to mice who are rundown and need the boost, but ive found with all animals ive had experance with when you put stuff in there water if they can smell or taste it and dont like it they will try to drink as little as possible. The guinea pigs at work use to have vit drops in there water untill i told the animal manager that they wernt drinking much and that i thought it was the drops as my own one i had wouldnt drink with them. We now put them on there food and they are drinking propperly.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

I offer all nursing does vitamins added into the water in a seperate bottle. I use a multivitamin for babies (Abidec drops) diluted to the ratio of 1ml in 120ml of water, I also offer new born baby milk and let the mice decide themselves what they wish to drink in addition to fresh water.

All my current stock drink the vitamin enriched water whenever it is offered which is normally twice a week as they are fed a good balenced diet of seeds, grains fruit and veg.

This is something I did when breeding other rodents and found it to be a good supplement, I do limit the number of treats given not due to price but use them mainly if I have to disturb them to inspect nests etc, which I try to keep to a minimum.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

My mooskies get whole grains and puppy kibble. The kibble is corn free, and provides a lot of vitamins and minerals. I think kibble is a over kibble if I don't put in exactly one piece for each. good way to go, it keeps, and vitamins in water start lose potency within hours. My little fluff brains fight over kibble if I don't put in exactly one piece for each. Nursing and pregnant does get it twice a day.


----------

